# New ESP Japan Line for Next Year (Now with a Teaser Pic)



## Church2224 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got this Email from my local ESP dealer ( Dan @ Greenbrier Music) about a new line, this is some interesting news- 

"I have heard about the new (ESP) stock coming out, i got a chance to see some preview pics on the reps I Phone. They are releasing a Japanese line which is going to be lower than the ESP in cost and target the market that Ibanez has a hold on with their Prestige line. So basically ESP will have their Prestige competitors coming out for that 1100-1200ish price point. I don't know much more than that but I do know that they look sick and I'm stoked to see them get shipped."

So looks like a more budget line for ESP Japan, thoughts? I for one will be very excited.


----------



## Loomer (Dec 3, 2012)

To quote one of my favourite philosophers: 

"Groovy..."


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread is pointless without pics


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 3, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> This thread is pointless without pics



Unfortunately there are no pics he could give me. But I have talked to a member on here who is an ESP artist and he has said that ESP was releasing a new line, so this information does help.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## troyguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

So they're going to send us over some of the Edwards stuff? Works for me. I'll take an E-CY-whatever-the-hell 27 fretter with the gold hardware and abalone everywhere!


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 3, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> So they're going to send us over some of the Edwards stuff? Works for me. I'll take an E-CY-whatever-the-hell 27 fretter with the gold hardware and abalone everywhere!



Nope. It is a completely new line they came out with apparently. Also the Edwards are only partially made in Japan, these are made in Japan from start to finish.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm less interested then 

That Edwards has been one of my fantasy guitars for years now.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 3, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I'm less interested then
> 
> That Edwards has been one of my fantasy guitars for years now.



Oh it looks cool but with all of the people hating abalone and ESP and Schecter showing signs of not using it as much, I doubt we will see those Edwards models here. 

This is a new line, I am considering it similar to how Fender has the American Standard and American Deluxe lines, one being the Standard Series and this being something else...


EDIT: I am looking at some of the Edwards guitars on Ebay. I doubt any of these will sell well in the USA. A lot of them are either copies of Fenders and Gibsons or they are just too wild for the USA Market to accept


----------



## jl-austin (Dec 3, 2012)

Do they come in any other color than ESP black?


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 3, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> Do they come in any other color than ESP black?



Not sure, hopefully not.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 3, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Not sure, hopefully not.



Black is probably my least favorite color, any other colors will be definitely good news. As for the new line, AWESOME news, but we need pics....soon


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 3, 2012)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Black is probably my least favorite color, any other colors will be definitely good news. As for the new line, AWESOME news, but we need pics....soon



We got one teaser pic from ESP. All they said was "The Mystery Builds." Good news, it is not black! Looks like a maple topped M-II to me. It also reminds me of the Edwards Snapper, we might be getting some of the Edwards after all.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Dec 3, 2012)

:Worthless:


----------



## Zado (Dec 3, 2012)

Schecter starting a USA production and ESP with a cheaper line:gonna be a great year indeed.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 3, 2012)

This is exactly what I'm looking for right now.. too bad it will be until spring at least : \


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 3, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> This is exactly what I'm looking for right now.. too bad it will be until spring at least : \



Not sure, right after NAMM last year the new Standard Series models were hitting dealers, yet some LTDs did not hit until spring or summer, who knows?


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 3, 2012)

Loomer said:


> To quote one of my favourite philosophers:
> 
> "Groovy..."



So Ash is a philosopher now?

But really, would be pretty awesome to see ESP bring out some more 7s with this new line of theirs


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 3, 2012)

Even if there aren't 7 strings, if this is a collection of bolt ons with colors that aren't "relic'd" it will be a welcome addition to the line to say the least. The M-II kicks ass but it needs more colors.


----------



## simonXsludge (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool! I always thought the gap between LTD Deluxe and ESP was too steep. Curious, what's coming out of this.


----------



## vstealth (Dec 4, 2012)

If that is an m-II, a single coil neck like the dx would be amazing...


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 4, 2012)

Come on bolt-on 7s!


----------



## Murmel (Dec 4, 2012)

I bet my life on that the pic is a Snapper.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 4, 2012)

shitsøn;3299053 said:


> Cool! I always thought the gap between LTD Deluxe and ESP was too steep. Curious, what's coming out of this.



I always thought it was modest compared to other companies which is why Im sort of surprised about this.


----------



## craigny (Dec 4, 2012)

Dont think alot of Edwards stuff or Edwards like type stuff will be coming into the US any time soon if Gibson has anything to say about it. Unless they modify the models...or stick to the Edwards models that mimic current ESP ones.


----------



## Jake (Dec 4, 2012)

that pic could possibly be this


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, but in Europe on the other hand...
Wouldn't be adverse to see Edwards models in shops, even if you can order it online if you're really dedicated.
That strat is reaaaaly nice. One of the good points of Edwards is you don't get the obnoxious ESP inlays at 12th.


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 5, 2012)

Supreme victory!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 5, 2012)

I can only assume that ESPs new line would be called LTD Elite

ESP Guitars Introduces LTD Elite Range of Guitars - Premier Guitar


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 5, 2012)

habicore_5150 said:


> I can only assume that ESPs new line would be called LTD Elite
> 
> ESP Guitars Introduces LTD Elite Range of Guitars - Premier Guitar



Nice find Habi! 

Looks like a combo of existing Edwards and some new models, looks pretty sweet actually. Sign me up for the ST-1


----------



## habicore_5150 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, at least I found something in that page that I'm interested in, sucks they don't have any pics of it



Premier Guitar said:


> The LTD ELITE M-II also has neck-through-body construction at 25.5 scale, an alder body, and flamed maple top with maple neck and ebony fingerboard. It includes black hardware including Gotoh tuners and Floyd Rose bridge, and features an EMG 81 active pickup set. The ELITE M-II is offered in See Thru Black and Amber Cherry Sunburst finishes.



Now, I'll kick back and wait and see if they bring out any LTD Elite 7s


----------



## Sofos (Dec 5, 2012)

why oh why can't there be any Les Paul shapes with 24 frets?


----------



## -42- (Dec 5, 2012)

^About that.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 5, 2012)

717ctsjz said:


> that pic could possibly be this



funny you should mention that  this is one of the new LTD's.


----------



## BoredomKills (Dec 5, 2012)

ESP Guitars Introduces LTD Elite Range of Guitars - Premier Guitar


----------



## Leuchty (Dec 5, 2012)

> The LTD ELITE M-II also has neck-through-body construction at 25.5&#8221; scale, an alder body, and flamed maple top with maple neck and ebony fingerboard. It includes black hardware including Gotoh tuners and Floyd Rose bridge, and features an EMG 81 active pickup set. The ELITE M-II is offered in See Thru Black and Amber Cherry Sunburst finishes.​


This.​

Has me excited...


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

Theres a horizon NT, horizon 3, an eclipse and a M-II....oh no...oh man...my bank account might be sad soon


----------



## Jake (Dec 5, 2012)

will_shred said:


> funny you should mention that  this is one of the new LTD's.



I believe I won the guessing game


----------



## DSilence (Dec 5, 2012)

I guess when people say ohhh you have an ltd not an actual esp you can be like, fuck you its a japanese ltd. cool


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

My body.

It is ready.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 5, 2012)

will_shred said:


> funny you should mention that  this is one of the new LTD's.


We Japan now.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't know what I was expecting but I'm not excited about these. I'm sure they will be awesome, because LTD's outplay most guitars in their price range. The logo looks bad too. 

Sorry, not trying to be Scrooge. I'll look forward to trying one of these


----------



## Riffer (Dec 5, 2012)

That brown quilt super strat one looks awesome!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 5, 2012)

ESP Guitars Introduces LTD Elite Range of Guitars - Premier Guitar


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 5, 2012)

There is no doubt in my mind that the success of Alex Wade's sig is what has spawned these new retro/tele looking strats.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

This caught my eye:



> The LTD ELITE HORIZON-3 NT and LTD ELITE HORIZON-3 FR



Does this mean we're getting the Horizon III shape back!? 

For those of you that don't know what that piece of beauty is...


----------



## Apatheosis (Dec 5, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Yeah, but in Europe on the other hand...
> Wouldn't be adverse to see Edwards models in shops, even if you can order it online if you're really dedicated.
> That strat is reaaaaly nice. One of the good points of Edwards is you don't get the obnoxious ESP inlays at 12th.



Oh God, amen to that. The ESP inlay ruins so many nice guitars for me. The Japanese apparently value subtlety over their international counterparts.


----------



## gunch (Dec 5, 2012)

> The HORIZON-3 NT comes with a Gotoh TOM bridge in *Reindeer Blue *finish




HHHHNG


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 5, 2012)

So how about that Ben Weinmen sig >.>

The strats do look sexy though...


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 5, 2012)

> The LTD ELITE HORIZON-3 NT and LTD ELITE HORIZON-3 FR


HORIZON-3 NT


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 5, 2012)

The Horizon-III?! Holy hell I might be way more excited for this than I previously thought!


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 5, 2012)

ESP Guitars Introduces LTD Elite Range of Guitars - Premier Guitar

edit: Late.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 5, 2012)

will_shred said:


> funny you should mention that  this is one of the new LTD's.


ARGGGGGHL the 12th fret. >_< No but fucking seriously. White pickups were better but can be changed. But those [CENSORED][FRENCH INSULT MODE ON] 12th fret inlays.....


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 5, 2012)

The blue one deserves to be reposted a million more times.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

A little minor detail on the ST model I find awesome; the truss rod screw is at the end of the neck like EBMM. 

Hell, just seeing the Snapper model coming to the US makes me want to sell everything I have and buy it.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 5, 2012)

Time to get myself that blue and get my Daita fanboy strutting...


----------



## -42- (Dec 5, 2012)

leonardo7 said:


> There is no doubt in my mind that the success of the Fender Stratocaster is what has spawned these new retro/tele looking strats.


Just saying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

-42- said:


> Just saying.



And not to mention they're heavily based on an ESP and Edwards guitar that was available in Japan for a good while.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't get why they don't just label these ESPs. I don't care if it's stupid of me, but that LTD on the headstock just kills it for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> that LTD on the headstock just kills it for me.



I've liked it ever since it was the Truckster


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 5, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've liked it ever since it was the Truckster



I don't just mean the font, I mean that it says "LTD" instead of "ESP."


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 5, 2012)

That's... odd.


----------



## phrygian12 (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm already setting money aside for that ST-1 and Horizon III! 

Seriously, that's pretty awesome they're bring it back. I was thinking about ordering one of those Edward Horizon III in white a few months ago...glad I waited lol 


So any guesses to what the price tags will be on these models? I


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

phrygian12 said:


> I'm already setting money aside for that ST-1 and Horizon III!
> 
> Seriously, that's pretty awesome they're bring it back. I was thinking about ordering one of those Edward Horizon III in white a few months ago...glad I waited lol
> 
> ...



OP said they're rumored to be around $1100 - $1200. Hope that price stays. 

And I wanna see what the J-5 bass looks like. I hope it doesn't look like that pointy J-bass abomination they have now.


----------



## DSilence (Dec 5, 2012)

I bet they will be just under the price of an esp, squeeze as much out of people for an ltd as they can


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 5, 2012)

DSilence said:


> I bet they will be just under the price of an esp, squeeze as much out of people for an ltd as they can



Nope, like I said, it will be between 1100-1300, an equivalent ESP to the ST would be just under 2k. That being said an M-II Maple is about 1630.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Nope, like I said, it will be between 1100-1300, an equivalent ESP to the ST would be just under 2k. That being said an M-II Maple is about 1630.



Considering the cheapest ESP guitar here in the US is $1399 (The M-1, very bare-bones) and the most expensive (non-sig) LTD is $949 (The EC-1000FR and the H-1001FR), I think that's a good deal.

But I agree with whoever said something along the lines of this earlier in the thread:

"Check out my NGD! It's an ESP!"
"Uhh, dude, it's an LT-"
"FUCK YOU, IT'S MADE IN JAPAN."


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 5, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Considering the cheapest ESP guitar here in the US is $1399 (The M-1, very bare-bones) and the most expensive (non-sig) LTD is $949 (The EC-1000FR and the H-1001FR), I think that's a good deal.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 5, 2012)

When are the H3 pics coming in? :<


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 5, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> When are the H3 pics coming in? :<









I hope...


----------



## vanhendrix (Dec 6, 2012)

Well these are.......something. I guess.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if these will be 'made in china' first and then all the final painting, fretwork, electronics and setup will be done Japan ie. just like the Edwards line.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> I wonder if these will be 'made in china' first and then all the final painting, fretwork, electronics and setup will be done Japan ie. just like the Edwards line.



I don't see it as much of a problem if it's done that way. Edwards are awesome guitars, and Dingwall and Rasmus (by Suhr) does it too.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 6, 2012)

No abalone.


----------



## Polythoral (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't even like LTDs almost ever but I want that ST just because how perfect it is aesthetically.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 6, 2012)

so are these just edwards that has been re-badged? or am i missing something....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> so are these just edwards that has been re-badged? or am i missing something....



According to this:



Church2224 said:


> Nope. It is a completely new line they came out with apparently. Also the Edwards are only partially made in Japan, these are made in Japan from start to finish.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 6, 2012)

cool beans!


----------



## 59Bassman (Dec 6, 2012)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

I'm now putting pennies in the jar to save up for that blue ST-1 with Duncans. That may not be the ultimate pickup config I'd want, but it's pretty much exactly what I'd be wanting for my next 6 string guitar otherwise.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2012)

According to the premier Guitar article- 

"The new LTD guitars will be built in the same Japanese facility where ESP guitars are built."

ESP Guitars Introduces LTD Elite Range of Guitars - Premier Guitar


----------



## craigny (Dec 6, 2012)

The Horizon lll may get me going...FML. Always loved the ESP versions...the pricetag...not so much.

Game changer here possibly.


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cummin rainbows in 3....2.....1......


----------



## pawel (Dec 6, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> According to the premier Guitar article-
> 
> "The new LTD guitars will be built in the same Japanese facility where ESP guitars are built."
> 
> ESP Guitars Introduces LTD Elite Range of Guitars - Premier Guitar



In which case I am wondering how much cheaper than the ESPs they will be. Looking at the spec, it doesn't seem like they cut the costs substantially, so if these are much cheaper than ESPs, we'd be paying substantial money just for the ESP logo (Current ESP Eclipses come in at about $1000 more than the LTD Deluxes, for instance). Or, alternatively, they'd be quite close to the ESP price point in which case you may wonder why they are not simply badged as ESPs. 

Either way, I do like them and can see myself getting one at some point to accompany my newly acquired ESP Eclipse.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 6, 2012)

^ I'm sort of wondering the same thing....skeptic that I am. If they are made in Japan with the same specs as the ESP versions, is it really just a different logo?

Or, maybe lesser skilled workers doing this line along side the more experienced guys doing the ESPs? Or, maybe quality of wood differences? Or, is this just some fancy marketing trick?


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

Well if those are anything like LTD deluxe,similarly priced (200-300&#8364; more),and horizon III shaped...I don't need to know anything else


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 6, 2012)

The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh God, those all look amazing, the M-IIs and STs will be must gets for me.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 6, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Oh God, those all look amazing, the M-IIs and STs will be must gets for me.


I was just getting ready to send you the link


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 6, 2012)

they have actually managed to do the h-III without cockstock....

you had to do just one thing ESP....

still, swell guitars and i want ST-1 w/emg


----------



## will_shred (Dec 6, 2012)

no 7's?  

7 string horizon III would have been so fucking amazing.


----------



## Shiki (Dec 6, 2012)

DavidLopezJr said:


> The ESP Guitar Company | 2012 USA Website



WTF !? What are they doing with the Horizon III !
Without the cockstock it's kind of weird...


----------



## dschonn (Dec 6, 2012)

The reindeer horizon III and the sunburst m2 are just fucking unbelievable!

anyone has any idea about the pricing (just approx is enough)?
my guess would just be at least 1k-1.5k ($/), sounds about right?


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

the reindeer HIII is over the fucking top of epicness


----------



## OlisDead (Dec 6, 2012)

The horizon III looks weird with that headstock.

I like the blue snapper and the MII ACSB but I was expecting more from this.


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

OlisDead said:


> The horizon III looks weird with that headstock.
> 
> I like the blue snapper and the MII ACSB but I was expecting more from this.


More means what?

btw yeah,the heastock might be weird,but I guess that's the detail that is suppose to make you consider buying the REAL one


----------



## pawel (Dec 6, 2012)

Very cool, but after reading that description they will have a hard time convincing me of the added value of getting another ESP over one of those


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

pawel said:


> Very cool, but after reading that description they will have a hard time convincing me of the added value of getting another ESP over one of those


What if this LTD Elite was gonna be the famous E-II that was/is supposed to substitute the ESP standard series?


----------



## Valnob (Dec 6, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome shape + cockstock... I want it now !


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zado said:


> What if this LTD Elite was gonna be the famous E-II that was/is supposed to substitute the ESP standard series?



The E-II Standard thing has been debunked as bull, this has been in the works. ESP still plans on continuing the Standard Series and there have been rumors of them bringing more over to the USA.


----------



## OlisDead (Dec 6, 2012)

Zado said:


> More means what?
> 
> btw yeah,the heastock might be weird,but I guess that's the detail that is suppose to make you consider buying the REAL one



More means more original, just my opinion though. There's nothing for me there. I was expecting the Horizon III to be a "must buy" but without the cockstock, I find it strange.


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

Valnob said:


> Awesome shape + cockstock... I want it now !


well that's the VERY expensive one  





> More means more original, just my opinion though. There's nothing for me there. I was expecting the Horizon III to be a "must buy" but without the cockstock, I find it strange.


agreed,the HIII without the cockstock looks weirdI mean,it is still nice,and different from what we have now, but...dunno,lacks that touch that would make me post the Do Want Cat.

Still,the ST series is a very cool addition,I was waiting for some strat this year from schecter,but I'm pretty sure they'll never do such a smart move"You want strats? we give you MORE ACTIVEZ"


> The E-II Standard thing has been debunked as bull, this has been in the works. ESP still plans on continuing the Standard Series and there have been rumors of them bringing more over to the USA.


so there's nothing true about that story? the rumors were so realistic I can't understand how they could spread that far


----------



## Swyse (Dec 6, 2012)

Swyse never knew how important the cockstock was to the look of the h3.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 6, 2012)

Horizon 3... Hnnngggh

I kind of wish the STs came with a Wilkinson/Hipshot/Vintage trem instead of Floyd, though.

Differentiate them a little better.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zado said:


> so there's nothing true about that story? the rumors were so realistic I can't understand how they could spread that far



ESP themselves on their Facebook page, My ESP dealer, and a forum member on here who is an endorser of ESP who talked to his artist rep about it all said that they never even HEARD of that. I even called ESP themselves. All they said was that while the V, SV, EX, FX and Phoenix might go away very soon, the Horizons, HRFs, M-IIs and Eclipses are here to stay because they are doing very well. Plus I asked ESP about what to expect next year and they said "Plenty of ESPs and LTDs to come." Which means more ESPs are on the way.

Also the ESP admin on the ESP forum said that none of it was true, none of it was.


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> ESP themselves on their Facebook page, My ESP dealer, and a forum member on here who is an endorser of ESP who talked to his artist rep about it all said that they never even HEARD of that. I even called ESP themselves. All they said was that while the V, SV, EX, FX and Phoenix might go away very soon, the Horizons, HRFs, M-IIs and Eclipses are here to stay because they are doing very well. Plus I asked ESP about what to expect next year and they said "Plenty of ESPs and LTDs to come." Which means more ESPs are on the way.
> 
> Also the ESP admin on the ESP forum said that none of it was true, none of it was.


Great,thanks  even though the idea of a whole new "E-II"
series was intriguing me a bit.


> I kind of wish the STs came with a Wilkinson/Hipshot/Vintage trem instead of Floyd, though.


+1,but i still hope there willbe options bout this.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2012)

Zado said:


> Great,thanks  even though the idea of a whole new "E-II"
> series was intriguing me a bit.+1,but i still hope there willbe options bout this.



Eh, I was kind of neutral on it. As long was we still get MIJ Production ESPs and keep Standard Series, mainly the Horizons because of the variety we got, I will be happy.

This is a nice touch though, I am in love with the new ST, M-II and Horizon-IIIs, nice work ESP, Nice Work.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'll most likely be selling my Jackson for the purple H3


----------



## Overtone (Dec 6, 2012)

I really like the M-IIs... might have to hold out on my next purchase for one. Or not buy one. I'm pretty good at defeating my GAS.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> I'll most likely be selling my Jackson for the purple H3



You better keep your Sl2h, that thing is awesome!


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 6, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> You better keep your Sl2h, that thing is awesome!



but.. purple :<


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 6, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> but.. purple :<



Do what I do, work hard and save up bro.


----------



## Overtone (Dec 6, 2012)

Ah crap I just noticed I was reading the wrong text. I thought the M-IIs were the ones that came with duncans and they somehow messed the picture up.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 6, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Do what I do, work hard and save up bro.



I'll have a job by then so it won't be too bad, perhaps you are right. I am part of the current Acacia run too so this will be a good year.

EDIT: The romulus body shape reminded me of the H3 which was a large reason behind my ordering it.


----------



## TIBrent (Dec 6, 2012)

Not digging on that new LTD logo to be honest, but the axes themselves don't look too bad.
-Brent


----------



## pawel (Dec 6, 2012)

Zado said:


> What if this LTD Elite was gonna be the famous E-II that was/is supposed to substitute the ESP standard series?



That would have made sense, but it's apparently not true. But hey, more ESPs is a good thing. Let's wait for them to hit the shops.


----------



## narad (Dec 6, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+



Zado said:


> Cummin rainbows in 3....2.....1......



=


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Pointy stock or not, I fucking want that H3 FR, ST FR, and natural J5.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 6, 2012)

Non cockstock... I can get used to this.


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 6, 2012)

These all look classy as fuck. ESP have outdone themselves if you ask me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> These all look classy as fuck. ESP have outdone themselves if you ask me.



Good to see they're also learning that Abalone = no no.


----------



## Tristoner7 (Dec 6, 2012)

will_shred said:


> no 7's?
> 
> 7 string horizon III would have been so fucking amazing.



Move to Japan and get one...

ESP | EDWARDS | E-HR-135III-7S







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kamello (Dec 7, 2012)

Reindeer Blue Horizon lll


Holy Fucsdjlfkglsdjfk!!! ME WANTS!!!  


seriously, im planning on buying a 7 on a few months, but if for some reason I don't bond with the instrument (never played a good quality 7, so I don't know what to expect) I just found a new guitar for downtuning


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 7, 2012)

Well. Every single one of those new guitars has a trans finish over a figured top, ensuring I'm not even a little bit interested in any of them. I really wish I was surprised.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 7, 2012)

these will smoke the ibanez premiums in sales if they are within the same price bracket imo.


----------



## Jake (Dec 7, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> these will smoke the ibanez premiums in sales if they are within the same price bracket imo.


they definitely will, fine by me it leaves me more premiums


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> these will smoke the ibanez premiums in sales if they are within the same price bracket imo.







ESP Guitars said:


> Ibanez wants to make expensive-as-hell Indonesian guitars? Well, how about we make cheap-as-hell Japanese guitars? Suck it, Ibby!


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Dec 7, 2012)

Interested to see price diff between the ltd deluxe, and these elite?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 7, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Non cockstock... I can get used to this.



Reindeer Blue, hard-tail Horizon III...

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 7, 2012)

If Fender released some MiAs and called them Squiers or Gibson released some MiAs and called them Epiphones it'd strike me (and I hope many others) as a bit odd, so I don't quite get why more people aren't scratching their head at ESP's choice to call a new MiJ line LTD instead of ESP.

I R SO CONFUSE.


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 7, 2012)

It does muddy the water a bit, which will be confusing when people go to buy and sell these guitars.

But, I appreciate ESP trying to bridge the gap and offer better quality guitars for less than the Standard series.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 7, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> or Gibson released some MiAs and called them Epiphones it'd strike me (and I hope many others) as a bit odd.


 
Accept in the cases that Gibson releases MiA versions of Epiphones that were MiA before Gibson bought Epiphone way back in the day, I feel like adding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 7, 2012)

Epiphone had a higher-end Japanese line for 6 years and it did pretty well.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Epiphone had a higher-end Japanese line for 6 years and it did pretty well.


 
So well that they no longer make it.


----------



## Duraesu (Dec 7, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> So well that they no longer make it.




So well they were stealing business from the American made LPs...


----------



## blister7321 (Dec 7, 2012)

that cherry burst is both classy and badass


----------



## Kwampis (Dec 7, 2012)

Those STs look awesome. Great specs and aesthetics in exactly the price range I'm saving up for. They're at the top of the list.


----------



## Dakotaspex (Dec 7, 2012)

I need the blue ST.
First the Carvin CT7, and now this.
I will be filing bankruptcy by the end of 2013.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 7, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> If Fender released some MiAs and called them Squiers or Gibson released some MiAs and called them Epiphones it'd strike me (and I hope many others) as a bit odd, so I don't quite get why more people aren't scratching their head at ESP's choice to call a new MiJ line LTD instead of ESP.
> 
> I R SO CONFUSE.



I think it's odd too but my guess is they're doing it to sell more LTD's. ESP is not like Fender and Gibson in this country - most people never even see a 'real' ESP, only LTD's. The ESP name doesn't really have any presence in our market so it's not particularly useful to label them as ESP.


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 7, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I think it's odd too but my guess is they're doing it to sell more LTD's. ESP is not like Fender and Gibson in this country - most people never even see a 'real' ESP, only LTD's. The ESP name doesn't really have any presence in our market so it's not particularly useful to label them as ESP.



I'm not so sure about that, especially since most people refer to their LTDs as ESPs.


----------



## Zado (Dec 7, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> I think it's odd too but my guess is they're doing it to sell more LTD's. ESP is not like Fender and Gibson in this country - *most people never even see a 'real' ESP*, only LTD's. The ESP name doesn't really have any presence in our market so it's not particularly useful to label them as ESP.


that's why you should call those ESP

"hey mate what's dat??"
"...ESP!!! This is real,no internet fucking pic!"
"nuoooooooooooo!How much??"
"....1500$"
"but that's just CRAZY!"
"oh here's my number"
"....stahp,I'm not singin that shit"
"awwwww"


Life in guitar shops is weird.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 7, 2012)

Actually my dealer was wrong about the price, Guitar Asylum just posted on Facebook they are starting at $1399. Idk, maybe they are wrong. I am still looking into them though.


----------



## Zado (Dec 7, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Actually my dealer was wrong about the price, Guitar Asylum just posted on Facebook they are starting at $1399. Idk, maybe they are wrong. I am still looking into them though.


So STs will proly be 1400$,horizon a bit more...I guess that's not the MRSP right?Well not that much considering they are japan made,but the price is quite similar to standard ESPs really 

More or less 1400 for UE customers,pretty well priced.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 7, 2012)

Zado said:


> So STs will proly be 1400$,horizon a bit more...I guess that's not the MRSP right?Well not that much considering they are japan made,but the price is quite similar to standard ESPs really
> 
> More or less 1400 for UE customers,pretty well priced.



Yeah, still not a terrible price for what they are, I want to see were these things go. An M-II Maple is $1650 right now, and that is not much more for an ESP Standard


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 7, 2012)

blister7321 said:


> that cherry burst is both classy and badass



That burst... 

Something with a Floyd that I want regardless...


----------



## DeathCubeK (Dec 7, 2012)

These LTD Elite guitars look fucking awesome. OMG.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 7, 2012)

Zado said:


> So STs will proly be 1400$,horizon a bit more...I guess that's not the MRSP right?Well not that much considering they are japan made,but the price is quite similar to standard ESPs really
> 
> More or less 1400 for UE customers,pretty well priced.



At that price point it's "only" 200 to 400 more to get a standard, and when you can shell 1400 you usually can wait two months and shell 1K8. That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 7, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> At that price point it's "only" 200 to 400 more to get a standard, and when you can shell 1400 you usually can wait two months and shell 1K8. That's what I would do anyway.



Except the snapper and H3 are unique to this line (in the US at least) so if I waited and saved up for the Horizon-III there is no outlet other than straight from Japan or the exorbitantly priced customs that you may see once in a while.


----------



## gunch (Dec 7, 2012)

I was ready to do some illegal things until I saw that the H3's don't have cockstocks


----------



## sevenstringj (Dec 7, 2012)

I think what they're trying to tell us without telling us is that ESP Standard prices will be going up.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 7, 2012)

sevenstringj said:


> I think what they're trying to tell us without telling us is that ESP Standard prices will be going up.



I think they are going up 50-100 USD depending on the model. The Dollar is not doing to well right now, so prices will be going up until the dollar is stronger compared to the Yen. Japanese made guitars will probably cost as much as USA Made guitars, some of them already do, if not more.


----------



## snowblind56 (Dec 7, 2012)

The Horizon-III is one of my favorite guitar shapes but the pointy headstock kind of kills it for me. I think the elongated body/upper horn flows much better with the cockstock and at the price they are asking, I'd rather go for the Edwards version(in a fucking awesome color)...
Edwards E HR 135III Horizon Purple Haze | eBay


----------



## PoonMasterMaster (Dec 7, 2012)

Sweet fucking Jesus I'll take both


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 8, 2012)

The Amber Cherry M-II is my favorite out of the bunch for sure...


----------



## phrygian12 (Dec 8, 2012)

snowblind56 said:


> The Horizon-III is one of my favorite guitar shapes but the pointy headstock kind of kills it for me. I think the elongated body/upper horn flows much better with the cockstock and at the price they are asking, I'd rather go for the Edwards version(in a fucking awesome color)...
> Edwards E HR 135III Horizon Purple Haze | eBay




If they end up costing about the same price as listed for some of the Edwards. I think I'd rather just order the Edwards instead of the LTD Elite, at least just with the Horizon III. The pointy headstock doesn't bother me that much, but if they're basically the same price I'd rather get the Edwards. 

I dunno, still putting some money aside for that blue ST-1 and amber cherry M-II....the Horizon III is sort of up in the air with me. 





> At ESP, when our customers speak, we listen. One thing that we&#700;ve heard time and time again over the years is that there are many people who would love to own an ESP, but simply can&#700;t quite justify the cost of a high-end, high-performance instrument. For most of those people, our LTD line of more affordable guitars and basses have been a great compromise between quality and value, and we&#700;re proud that our LTD instruments have allowed tens of thousands of players to get into ESP without breaking the bank


Starting at $1399 is suppose to be more affordable?  I mean yeah it's slightly cheaper and what not, but dayum I could shell out a little more for a Carvin or something. If they're over $1000 and being made in Japan, why not call them ESP? I guess at this point it's just all about a brand name.

I hope that's not what they're starting at.


Edit: I'm kinda curious to see if the LTD elite M-II will feel practically the same as my ESP M-II.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm really hoping they're not starting at $1400. That would be pretty damn shitty.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm really hoping they're not starting at $1400. That would be pretty damn shitty.



If its going to be that much anyways just add a couple hundred and actually build an ESP.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Dec 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm really hoping they're not starting at $1400. That would be pretty damn shitty.



+1 here, I got my Carvin 7-string for less than that, and now if the new LTD MII will be more expensive than a Carvin CT74 then I know what I am getting next year and it ain't an LTD Elite.


----------



## tm20 (Dec 8, 2012)

dat purple horizon III


----------



## Zado (Dec 8, 2012)

> If they're over $1000 and being made in Japan, why not call them ESP? I guess at this point it's just all about a brand name.
> 
> I hope that's not what they're starting at.


Imho because they need to whisper in your ear *yeah yeah,that LTD is good,but it's not a REAL ESP,you know what dat means...*


Anyway if a carvin's gonna cost less,and in europe we have mayones,frudua,or other builders,these Ltds are not gonna sell well


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, if they are going to start at $1400, they better be they ST and Horizon 3. You're not going to find those in the states unless you go with this line or spend like $400 more for an Edwards.

Or if they do start off that high, give us solid finishes that will probably cost less.

But if the ST and H3 end up being the most expensive, I'm taking my business to Carvin, Rasmus, or finding a used Ibanez.


----------



## DeathCubeK (Dec 8, 2012)

Was hoping the M-II would come with a maple fretboard.


----------



## Jake (Dec 8, 2012)

with that price point I'm just getting another used ESP standard instead of one of these. I can get a used eclipse or horizon for like 8-900


----------



## Osiris (Dec 9, 2012)

This is great news because now maybe we'll get more H3s in the future. Also, theres like a 100% chance this conversation happened at ESP:

CEO: Do you guys think Americans can handle the cockstock?
Other employees: I don't think Americans can handle the cockstock


----------



## SlaveUnit (Dec 10, 2012)

I agree that they really ruined a good thing with the H3s. That headstock just doesn't match the guitar as we know it. I just lost A LOT of GAS for that model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 10, 2012)

I disagree. It's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Zado (Dec 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I disagree. It's starting to grow on me.


yep,it not as nice as the cockstock loaded one,but it's not an ugly instrmnt by any means.


Also,I just don't get what's wrong with the inlay at 12


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I disagree. It's starting to grow on me.



Same here, I thought it was very meh at first, but now I love it.


----------



## craigny (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah im probably in agreement that if the prices are what people are speculating id probably scrape up a lil more and go fo the ESP versions...EXCEPT for the HRlll since thats the only model you cant really get in production fom ESP unless you custom order in which case youll pay up the ASS...the HRlll is the only one that would peak my intrest at this point anyway....man i whish ESP used DiMarzios!!!


----------



## kamello (Dec 11, 2012)

Osiris said:


> This is great news because now maybe we'll get more H3s in the future. Also, theres like a 100% chance this conversation happened at ESP:
> 
> CEO: Do you guys think Americans can handle the cockstock?
> Other employees: I don't think Americans can handle the cockstock




guys, give this dude more +rep please 

my thoughts exactly


----------



## 6077dino (Dec 11, 2012)

Some sweet axes for sure.


----------



## Zado (Dec 11, 2012)

ESP / HORIZON-3 MTR Used Musical Instrument

for the regular HIII fanatics,this might be intersting


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 11, 2012)

Osiris said:


> This is great news because now maybe we'll get more H3s in the future. Also, theres like a 100% chance this conversation happened at ESP:
> 
> CEO: Do you guys think Americans can handle the cockstock?
> Other employees: I don't think Americans can handle the cockstock


 
This reminded me of the South Park episode where the Japanese talk about the "big American penis"


----------



## Ikke (Dec 13, 2012)

Any word of prices?????


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 13, 2012)

They start at $1400 and go up to $1550


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> They start at $1400 and go up to $1550



Not as good as I was hoping, but that's still a bit better than ESP Standard. I was worried they would go up into the $1600 area. A guitar with some of these specs, especially the Horizon III, the STs, and the M-II, would probably go up to the $1700 - $2000 area.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Not as good as I was hoping, but that's still a bit better than ESP Standard. I was worried they would go up into the $1600 area. A guitar with some of these specs, especially the Horizon III, the STs, and the M-II, would probably go up to the $1700 - $2000 area.



Yeah these are just an entry level guitar to the Japanese made ESPs. This is still a decent price for what these are- Great quality Japanese made guitars. 

Also, I just saw on ESP's Facebook page that they are releasing more new ESPs and LTDs this NAMM, so Expect new Standard and Signature Series models coming our way  

Note I do not know what models they are right now, but after seeing what they released this passed year, we will not be disappointed.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Also, I just saw on ESP's Facebook page that they are releasing more new ESPs and LTDs this NAMM, so Expect new Standard and Signature Series models coming our way



If they offered the real ESP Standard M in new colors I think it would go a long way. It isn't too over the top or some sort of radical business decision but just enough change to be intriguing. Or maybe I'm just saying this because the M-II kicks ass but I want more colors :3


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 13, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> If they offered the real ESP Standard M in new colors I think it would go a long way. It isn't too over the top or some sort of radical business decision but just enough change to be intriguing. Or maybe I'm just saying this because the M-II kicks ass but I want more colors :3



The only other color offered I have seen so far is Snow White in the overseas markets. Also They have an Urban Camo and a Zebra Stripe model. They might though, I would definitely get one.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 13, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> The only other color offered I have seen so far is Snow White in the overseas markets. Also They have an Urban Camo and a Zebra Stripe model. They might though, I would definitely get one.



The zebra is so tacky that it's awesome but white is actually one of the best looking ones imo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Also, I just saw on ESP's Facebook page that they are releasing more new ESPs and LTDs this NAMM, so Expect new Standard and Signature Series models coming our way



For the ESPs; if they're new models, there shall be much joy. If they're just different finishes... Eh.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For the ESPs; if they're new models, there shall be much joy. If they're just different finishes... Eh.



I am willing to bet that ESP will be bringing over more models they released at Musikmesse, just like they did last year. I suspect a couple of HRF models with Floyd Trems, a few Eclipse models, couple of the basic Horizons in white and black, more Vintage plus models (ESP's interview said they not only want to be a metal guitar company, they also want to expand into other markets as well) and, now that the Horizon-III has an LTD Elite version, the Horizon-III standard. 

That said the LTD Elites are, for the most part, brand new MIJ models we have never released before, so who knows exactly. 

There is also reason to believe the SV, V, Pheonix and EX will be gone. After talking to a guy at ESP Customer Service he said that they have not sold well at all and could be gone. At the same time, the Horizons and ECs they released last year have done well so I suspect more of what works. 

If they bring over the M-II Urban Camo I will buy two


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a feeling the SV would have done well if they ONLY didn't release it in camo...

That's probably one of ESP's worst fuck ups... Release a model that people probably have been wanting, and then make it available on one single color not many people wanted.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a feeling the SV would have done well if they ONLY didn't release it in camo...
> 
> That's probably one of ESP's worst fuck ups... Release a model that people probably have been wanting, and then make it available on one single color not many people wanted.



I am honestly disappointed they might discontinue it, I LOVE anything camo and would buy it in a heart beat if I had not settles for my woodland camo M-II 

I agree, it would have done better if they released it in more colors.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm betting if they released the SV-NT BMF here in the US, it would have sold like hot cakes.


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 13, 2012)

narad said:


>



Sorry to derail- but what is that, and where can i buy one?????


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

Not for sale. That's Llexi Leon's custom shop Horizon III-7. 

Closest thing you'll get is TRYING to get this one imported from Japan:

ESP | EDWARDS | E-HR-135III-7S


----------



## Zado (Dec 14, 2012)

Who said zebra?


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 14, 2012)

GearHounds - Search

Gearhounds has 'em up already. I can't imagine it is for anything other than preorder but I may be wrong.

EDIT: Included in that price is a hardshell case.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

Yay! The H-3 NT is the cheapest ($1350) and the ST-1 is somewhat cheap! ($1399)


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice find man, time to set aside my pennies!


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 14, 2012)

So does that cherry M-II have binding or what?


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 14, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> So does that cherry M-II have binding or what?



Seems like it, not sure what the binding is but the inlays look like abalone.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> Seems like it, not sure what the binding is but the inlays look like abalone.



Binding might just be plastic like most other ESP Standards


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 14, 2012)

I would buy the LTD Elite M-II over an ESP Standard M-II just for the reason that ESP still have not figured out that I want an ebony fretboard on my M-II. Seriously ESP, all you have to do to get me to buy an M-II is change the fretboard.....


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> I would buy the LTD Elite M-II over an ESP Standard M-II just for the reason that ESP still have not figured out that I want an ebony fretboard on my M-II. Seriously ESP, all you have to do to get me to buy an M-II is change the fretboard.....



Wait and see, they might bring over the M-II CTM, at least I hope so.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 14, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> Wait and see, they might bring over the M-II CTM, at least I hope so.


 
That would be wonderful. I also really like the new LTD logo. It jives really well with the pointy headstock.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> That would be wonderful. I also really like the new LTD logo. It jives really well with the pointy headstock.



I agree, I am liking these LTD Elites myself, but I will never stray from the Standards. Seeing as they are releasing more this year, I would remain optimistic bro.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

possumkiller said:


> I also really like the new LTD logo.


----------



## Don Vito (Dec 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a feeling the SV would have done well if they ONLY didn't release it in camo...
> 
> That's probably one of ESP's worst fuck ups... Release a model that people probably have been wanting, and then make it available on one single color not many people wanted.


 I love the camo. The big ass lower horn is what ruins it for me. Might as well be a full V.


----------



## Clydefrog (Dec 14, 2012)

Not gonna lie... I was hoping for just a tad cheaper. I can get a Carvin C66 for MUCH less, with better craftmanship and playability. 

A fixed bridge version of those maple H/S/S guitars would probably be enough to make me buy, though, even at that price.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

Clydefrog said:


> Not gonna lie... I was hoping for just a tad cheaper. I can get a Carvin C66 for MUCH less, with better craftmanship and playability.
> 
> A fixed bridge version of those maple H/S/S guitars would probably be enough to make me buy, though, even at that price.



Having owned two Carvins before, you could not pay me to get another. I would take a Japanese Made ESP/LTD Elite over them any day. You do pay more for the QC with ESP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

Clydefrog said:


> Not gonna lie... I was hoping for just a tad cheaper. I can get a Carvin C66 for MUCH less, with better craftmanship and playability.



The guitar hasn't even been released yet. How can we judge playability craftmanship? 

I'd understand if you've already played a MiJ ESP, though.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2012)

Not long ago, the M-II was $1200, and the Eclipse was $1400. Now LTD's are $1400. Oy vay.


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The guitar hasn't even been released yet. How can we judge playability craftmanship? :lol;



If it is made by ESP Japan though, there is no doubt there are going to be great guitars. Those guys know how to build them. I've owned 7


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not long ago, the M-II was $1200, and the Eclipse was $1400. Now LTD's are $1400. Oy vay.



Welcome to the unfortunate state of the economy and exchange rates.


----------



## phrygian12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Zado said:


> Who said zebra?



Ha, that looks absolutely ridiculous...I kinda want it.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 14, 2012)

Clydefrog said:


> Not gonna lie... I was hoping for just a tad cheaper. I can get a Carvin C66 for MUCH less, with better craftmanship and playability.



I believe the phrase you are looking for is "personal preference".


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 14, 2012)

I've owned like 15 to 20 a Carvins and they're always great. I prefer ESP. I've owned probably at least 25 ESP's, as well as at least 15 LTD's, and I can honestly say that they're one of the most consistent companies building guitars. I have an EC-1000 on my lap right now and I've been playing it more than anything else, despite there being a Vigier 10 feet away in the corner. It does, of course, come down to personal preference.

I will say that I think the prices are getting out of hand, all things considered.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I will say that I think the prices are getting out of hand, all things considered.



That is something that is occurring in nearly every company out there though.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 14, 2012)

Nvm someone beat me to it..


$1349 for the Horizon-iii NT.. the one I want


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

Also, was it Gearhounds or Beyond Eleven that had the shitty service?

EDIT: I just noticed... The Duncan ST-1 is more expensive than the EMG ST-1... The fuck?


----------



## Wizard of Ozz (Dec 14, 2012)

Zado said:


> Who said zebra?



Mr. Nugent... your MII is ready.


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 14, 2012)

oremus91 said:


> That is something that is occurring in nearly every company out there though.



I remember when a PRS McCarty cost $1500


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2012)

Wizard of Ozz said:


> Mr. Nugent... your MII is ready.



He'd probably shoot it with a crossbow since it isn't USA-made.


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Dec 14, 2012)

i love those new mirages!!! the MII is definitely on my want list...especially if it's neck through.

rich


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 14, 2012)

jephjacques said:


> I remember when a PRS McCarty cost $1500



Yeah but you had to walk uphill both ways to the guitar store.


----------



## Ikke (Dec 14, 2012)

Church2224 said:


> The only other color offered I have seen so far is Snow White in the overseas markets. Also They have an Urban Camo and a Zebra Stripe model. They might though, I would definitely get one.



Any chance of the M-II Custom coming to the US. Here's hoping...


----------



## Ikke (Dec 14, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Not long ago, the M-II was $1200, and the Eclipse was $1400. Now LTD's are $1400. Oy vay.



Is there any reason why that happened?? I noticed that back when I had money...Is it just economics or did something else happen to make all the prices start going up?


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 14, 2012)

Ikke said:


> Is there any reason why that happened?? I noticed that back when I had money...Is it just economics or did something else happen to make all the prices start going up?



Mostly the weakening of the US Dollar compared to the Yen and the economy sucking right now, so everything is expensive. Also I THINK they started offering the Standards with cases again, because they use to not come with cases, cannot be sure though. They did drop the prices in 2007 for them, but the trade off was they no longer came with cases. Now when I talk to dealers they all say I get a case with mine.

I also talked to my dad who works with military companies and he says that manufacturing for everything in general is just pricey right now for a variety of reasons, could change in the future though. I say wait until the economy gets better and prices will improve


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 15, 2012)

The more I think about it, is it smart to buy an ltd h-iii nt when I can get an esp horizon nt in the same finish for maybe $300-350 more?


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 15, 2012)

Arsenal12 said:


> The more I think about it, is it smart to buy an ltd h-iii nt when I can get an esp horizon nt in the same finish for maybe $300-350 more?



That is a good question, not sure tbh.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 15, 2012)

Arsenal12 said:


> The more I think about it, is it smart to buy an ltd h-iii nt when I can get an esp horizon nt in the same finish for maybe $300-350 more?


Depends on how good they will be. Or maybe they'll just hike the ESP standard prices while they're at it. "Oh look we sell them with cases again, take that 15% price hike."


----------



## Church2224 (Dec 15, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Depends on how good they will be. Or maybe they'll just hike the ESP standard prices while they're at it. "Oh look we sell them with cases again, take that 15% price hike."



They offered them with cases starting this past year, at the least I believe. I doubt we will see much of a hike, maybe 50-100 USD. And if we do it is probably us US guys getting it because of the weak dollar. They raised the prices a little last year. Seems to me they just call these "LTD Elites" because they could not think of any other name 

They are smart enough to realize they need to keep the prices withing reach of the customer. Jackson did a significant price hike last year and the prices are going back down again because the hike on them was just too damn high


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 15, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Depends on how good they will be. Or maybe they'll just hike the ESP standard prices while they're at it. "Oh look we sell them with cases again, take that 15% price hike."



i know right? Standard series at least should come with case.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Arsenal12 said:


> Nvm someone beat me to it..
> 
> 
> $1349 for the Horizon-iii NT.. the one I want




So on the Gearhounds page I added this to the cart.. It gave me a random discount of $202.35 bringing the price down to $1146.65  Wish I was ready to order one!


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 15, 2012)

Arsenal12 said:


> So on the Gearhounds page I added this to the cart.. It gave me a random discount of $202.35 bringing the price down to $1146.65  Wish I was ready to order one!


same here. Might be a deal to get people to order them.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to snag one of those H3s. Price is shitty though, not exactly more affordable. I bought my brand new ESP horizon (limited run) for $1600 even, so after tax on even the $1400 models, your still practically paying as much as you would for an ESP  I guess that means they're raising standard series pricing though.


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 16, 2012)

They already have.

DCGL, Sam Ash, SweetWater all have similar even higher prices

Product Categories

http://www.americanmusical.com/ESP-Electric-Guitars


----------



## Murmel (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh lawd


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Oh lawd



That's an old model from the 90's/early 2000's.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 18, 2012)

Not completely related to the elite line, but how would one go about ordering from the ESP "exports"? Places line drumcityguitarland say those are "custom shop built only" and they have to order 10 at a time.


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, basically if you want anything other than what's on the catalog for your country, it's custom shop order form or bust. A run of 10 is just a way for shops to cut the costs a bit, and you're usually stuck with pretty standard options.


----------



## phrygian12 (Dec 18, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Oh lawd




I have one of those and it kicks major ass.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 20, 2012)

fyi I called Gearhounds about the LTD Elites.. this was the response I got:

"We are taking order for the first shipment of the ESP LTD Elite Horizon-III FR Electric Guitars that are due to start arriving late January early February"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

Related; Seems like the rumors of the Standard Series being discontinued are coming up again:

ESP Guitars to axe the WHOLE of the Standard Series?! | Six-String Samurai


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Related; Seems like the rumors of the Standard Series being discontinued are coming up again:
> 
> ESP Guitars to axe the WHOLE of the Standard Series?! | Six-String Samurai


well rumor based on same old rumors,not gonna happen imhothough it's a bit strange not to see any new ESP for the incoming namm,but they are probably keeping the magic under the veil


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zado said:


> well rumor based on same old rumors,not gonna happen imhothough it's a bit strange not to see any new ESP for the incoming namm,but they are probably keeping the magic under the veil



So far nothing much is coming up in terms of what Standard Series guitars, some signatures but that is all I have heard. That said we got a tone of Eclipse and Horizon models last year to keep us happy until next time. The LTD Elites are ESPs new MIJ Guitars for next year. Not a Standard Series but I am sure these will be great guitars and up to ESP Quality. 

The guy who posted that on his site clearly has not read through that thread or even this thread. As I stated I talked to an ESP Artist and he said that ESP NEVER heard of that, the standards are hear to stay. I also talked to ESP on their facebook and they wanted to stop the rumors because they are not true, plus I called ESP Themselves and they said that at least the Horizons, M-IIs, Eclipses and HRFs are staying. They were a hit and why would ESP Stop making something that is good? Also there was an interview with ESP less than a month back and they interviewed the CEO of ESP and ESP Japan, vice president, and a couple other big guys at ESP. They did not mention a word about them axing the Standard Series line and it seemed like they wanted to continue making them

All I know is that there is a lot of streamlining going on with ESP. Everything will not be under on factory and I bet IF they are downsizing the line, eventually we will see more models from them. I think that they just want to downsize while they go through this transition, then eventually things might grow and even be better. There are a lot of hints that ESP wants to expand their line to non metal guitars, I.E. Strats, Teles, Traditional lookign single cuts, ECT. Who knows what they might grow into? 

To me a lot of this seems like either rumors or a misunderstanding. Do not believe everything on the internet.


----------



## OlisDead (Jan 5, 2013)

I still don't know what to think about this story. The rumor started when Vincent (from Guitars Rebellion) spoke about it on his Facebook page. He is not a random guy spreading a rumor he heard somewhere, he's one of the most important ESP dealer in Europe and is always travelling to Japan to meet the guys at ESP headquarters...

But time will tell us what's going to happen.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 5, 2013)

OlisDead said:


> I still don't know what to think about this story. The rumor started when Vincent (from Guitars Rebellion) spoke about it on his Facebook page. He is not a random guy spreading a rumor he heard somewhere, he's one of the most important ESP dealer in Europe and is always travelling to Japan to meet the guys at ESP headquarters...
> 
> But time will tell us what's going to happen.



I say wait and see, I have no idea what they have planning really but ESP U.S.A. said the rumors were not true. I think the "E-II Standard" might have been the codename or original name for the LTD Elites or something and then they changed the name. 

All I know is that if ESP is planning something, in the long run it is going to be good. Their offerings this year, and even last year, look good, so I doubt we will be disappointed. 

Even Ibanez is bringing a lot to the table, it is a good time to be a gear whore


----------



## OlisDead (Jan 5, 2013)

I hope this won't happen cause ESP is my favourite guitar company. I can't wait to see what they will release this year!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 5, 2013)

All I'm saying is, the LTD Elites are almost as much, and in some cases as much, as the ESP Standard series we're used to. So, either the LTD Elites won't sell very well, or the Standard Series is getting a big price hike. Either way, that sucks.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Adam Of Angels said:


> All I'm saying is, the LTD Elites are almost as much, and in some cases as much, as the ESP Standard series we're used to. So, either the LTD Elites won't sell very well, or the Standard Series is getting a big price hike. Either way, that sucks.



this here is the plain truth


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 5, 2013)

I need more ESPs!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 5, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Welcome to the unfortunate state of the economy and exchange rates.



Well said!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 5, 2013)

longfxukxnhair said:


> I need more ESPs!



I do too!!!! Everyone does 

Also, it looks like I was dead wrong about the standard series like, and for that, I deeply apologize guys...

The line is not going away, that part is true. And they are models going away, BUT it looks like a lot of models and options, i.e. color options, are in fact going away. It seems the rumors about 16 core standard series models was in fact correct. I thought they were just going to be getting rid of the less popular models like the SV and such, but a few of the Horizon and EC models are going away, as well as color options. I am not sure for now, but I will have to (Anonymous Source) 

I want to see where this goes, maybe their is some consolidating going on but I want to know if we will be getting more Standard Series models later on.

At least the LTD Elites look promising for MIJ guitars.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 5, 2013)

narad said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> =



Holy crap!!!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 5, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> I do too!!!! Everyone does
> 
> Also, it looks like I was dead wrong about the standard series like, and for that, I deeply apologize guys...
> 
> ...



A few of the Horizons are going away? WTF
Im so behind on the ESP. Im trying to catch up and now a few Horizons will be dropped. This is not good financial news for those of us with ESP G.A.S.


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2013)

Still,just one thing is clear as the sun: ESP team never acts for the bad.They never. If ESP is doing something weird,it's just to improve their figure and sales in some great and stylish way.


The are fucking smart.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zado said:


> Still,just one thing is clear as the sun: ESP team never acts for the bad.They never. If ESP is doing something weird,it's just to improve their figure and sales in some great and stylish way.
> 
> 
> The are fucking smart.



This is true, man. ESP's Product Managers are fucking good. 

I will stay optimistic for the future. I might talk to my dealers and see if I can get a product rep to talk to, I would love to talk to them.


----------

